# Funk Django



## Craig Sharmat (May 15, 2014)

Something a bit different

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31773631/Funk%20Django%20Full%20length%20master.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/317 ... master.mp3)

normally I'd put it into promote yourself since this is an international release but it is a single song so following forum guidelines.

Hope you like!


----------



## Farkle (May 15, 2014)

Such a friendly piece, Craig! Nice work!

It reminds me a lot of tracks from your Outside In CD. I love the descending Minor 2nd (E1 descent) root movement at the end of the theme. 

That guitar is so warm and natural. Nylon string? Mic'ed through analog pre-amp?

Who's on organ? It's a great comp feel.

Nice work!

Mike


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Mike!

Been away for 5 days...actually still away w/o wifi

The guitar is a Gypsy Jazz guitar which is kind of a steel string guitar.

It is mic'd through a Amek Neve preamp.

The organ player is Greg Manning

the accordion player is Brian Mann just in case you were also considering the accordion.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 19, 2014)

I got an error message last Thursday, which I figured would clear up on its own, but I'm still getting it today.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 19, 2014)

I just figured everyone hated it...Mike W had a personal link.

Should be fixed now.

Thanks for telling me.


----------



## germancomponist (May 19, 2014)

Craig, the link doesn't work here....


----------



## artsoundz (May 19, 2014)

Link works here.
Wonderful tune. Really nice. Fantastico..


----------



## lux (May 19, 2014)

works fine here.

Very cool, like the mix between styles. Fantastic playing as well.

Thanks for sharing it my friend
L


----------



## germancomponist (May 19, 2014)

Now it also works here.

Very cool, I like it! Nice playing and sound!


----------



## Mike Greene (May 19, 2014)

Dang, you're not a bad player! This is a seriously great track. Is it from the new album?

The accordion leads are a nice touch, by the way. It adds a lot of character, and his style of playing is so different from yours (can an accordion ever have a style similar to a guitar player's???) that when he solos, it doesn't sound like "just another solo."

(Link works fine now.)


----------



## michaelv (May 19, 2014)

Well, that was fun. Serious, big fun. Proper musicianship, which is refreshing. The only thing in Django's phrasing that would have differed is his almost miraculous and intense vibrato on the notes and unique phrasing, but the spirit is spot on. I liked the witty accordion reference, being the Hot Club of France. It was intentional, wasn't it? Good call……...


----------



## Cygnus64 (May 19, 2014)

Really nice, excellent work.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 20, 2014)

michaelv @ Mon May 19 said:


> Well, that was fun. Serious, big fun. Proper musicianship, which is refreshing. The only thing in Django's phrasing that would have differed is his almost miraculous and intense vibrato on the notes and unique phrasing, but the spirit is spot on. I liked the witty accordion reference, being the Hot Club of France. It was intentional, wasn't it? Good call……...



Thanks guys!

Michael, first thank you for the very nice comment! I spent about 7 months studying the Gypsy Jazz style before recording this track. The vibrato while not a duplicate of Django's is more in the the realm of modern day Gypsy Jazzers like the Rosenberg's etc. I have tried to borrow form the old and the new....the search continues as I reach the 11 month point. I am now trying to use the style to hybrid into other things.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 20, 2014)

I very much enjoyed listening to this track Craig.
One question though. Why is it compressed to withing an inch of it's life by having a dynamic range of 7?
I only ask because I'm studying mastering atm and everything I read and hear tells me there should be a minimum of 8 regardless of the genre.

Ray


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 20, 2014)

Hi Ray,

I think you would need to ask the mastering engineer this question. It was done at Oasis who do many of todays top artists. Gene is a pretty open guy so if I ask I am sure I will get a good response.

http://oasismastering.com

You curious enough for me to write him?


----------



## AC986 (May 20, 2014)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu May 15 said:


> Hope you like!



Yes I like this track. I would have used a slightly different organ sound. What's this track for, or destined to? It is a classy sound.


----------



## rayinstirling (May 20, 2014)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue May 20 said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> I think you would need to ask the mastering engineer this question. It was done at Oasis who do many of todays top artists. Gene is a pretty open guy so if I ask I am sure I will get a good response.
> 
> ...



Not just for me Craig, if others joined my interest in the answer then maybe it is relevant in this age of attempting to pull back from the loudness war thing.
In this piece it doesn't detract from the quality of performance.
Thanks again for sharing,

Ray


----------



## Hannes_F (May 20, 2014)

Big Django Reinhard and Hot Club France fan here, Very well done, Craig! Cool writing and great execution.

Perhaps this is nitpicky but if it were my band I would wish the drums to groove a bit more. Maybe it is a mix thing.

Love the accordion, too.

Ray, go ahead, this is an interesting question.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 20, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue May 20 said:


> Craig Sharmat @ Thu May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope you like!
> ...



Thanks Adrian,

The track is destined for Smooth Jazz Radio though they have not heard this kind of hybrid before so I am in new territory with Smooth Gypsy Jazz. My last album btw garnered 2 top 10 Billboard hits so I am quite familiar with the medium. Hopefully after radio shelf life it will find its way as a library cut in one of the shows I score but I can't count on that.

Ray, Here is your answer from Gene Grimaldi

Hi Craig, if this is regarding the new mix of Funk Django that I mastered. You can tell your friend that there is only low end compression by a multi-band compressor to tightened the mix in those frequencies and eq adjustments, no limiting, just gain was used to get the over all impact. It seems he wants to know why music these days have elevated levels. It's has always been that way since the juke box, louder sounds better (except for stupid loud/crushed dynamics you tend to hear these days). There are no rules for dynamic range it's about taste at that point. The feel of music determines the compression. Rely on your ears for taste not meters!

Thanks Hannes,

I used Oscar Seaton on drums, one of the worlds top groove drummers so I think I did about all I could do there, also I have to pay attention to if it gets to be too much for smooth jazz radio and any rowdier might eliminate it from certain stations.


----------



## José Herring (May 20, 2014)

Very nice laid back feel!


----------



## rayinstirling (May 20, 2014)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue May 20 said:


> Ray, Here is your answer from Gene Grimaldi
> 
> Hi Craig, if this is regarding the new mix of Funk Django that I mastered. You can tell your friend that there is only low end compression by a multi-band compressor to tightened the mix in those frequencies and eq adjustments, no limiting, just gain was used to get the over all impact. It seems he wants to know why music these days have elevated levels. It's has always been that way since the juke box, louder sounds better (except for stupid loud/crushed dynamics you tend to hear these days). There are no rules for dynamic range it's about taste at that point. The feel of music determines the compression. Rely on your ears for taste not meters!



Thanks Craig,
I fully understand the use of compression, but I've looked at the audio in WaveLab and checked the dynamic range using the TT Dynamic Range Meter from algorithmix and I can't see how it could be achieved without limiting. I also read that the algorithms now being used to control output levels on radio would probably mean your track in having such a *crushed* dynamic range as 7dB will sound quieter than other less *crushed* tracks. But, but ,but...........I don't want to get into a war over it or even an argument. There are enough discussions "never to be resolved" on other threads 
I must go as I'm out of town for a few days on my real job.

The bottom line is still, great music great performance.

Regards
Ray


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Jose

Ray, when I hear it on the radio I'll give you a report of how it translates. I did talk to a radio DJ who is a close friend and he seemed to think there were no issues but I'll be curious to hear it myself.


----------



## Hannes_F (May 26, 2014)

Craig Sharmat @ Tue May 20 said:


> I used Oscar Seaton on drums, one of the worlds top groove drummers so I think I did about all I could do there, also I have to pay attention to if it gets to be too much for smooth jazz radio and any rowdier might eliminate it from certain stations.



Ah, I was probably biased by the title. You know your market and it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Adamastor VI (Sep 7, 2014)

Great guitar playing and tone. I love gypsy jazz. I guess all guitarists do.

What is the brand of the guitar you played? Is it a Dupont?


----------

